
Ask HN: How do you read vast majority of content on internet? - christopherDam
There are lots of articles come on internet everyday which I want to read. But I get manage to read only few of them. I really feel I should read more. I save them on my pocket app and never able to read that again.<p>So what do you do to read more. Do you read every article which is interests you right way or do you do something else to read them?
======
benologist
Online content is spewed out by the ton, by terrible writers, on stupid
topics, using psychological trickery and emotional manipulation to generate
traffic so that other companies can use discrete spyware and invasive tactics
to present you with an opportunity to spend money.

The best thing you can do is be as discriminatory as possible. A dog's not
better because it sniffed _every_ turd it passed on a walk.

~~~
DrScump
Well put.

Plus, it's safe to assume that anything of value will be searchable at any
arbitrary time in the future.

